# emt b/ Nremt questions!



## slholli (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi everyone thanks for taking the time to read this. I passed my emt course and the completion document says emergency medical technician - basic Aug 8 2012. in between that time and now (today's date is april 7 2014) I just failed my third time for the NREMT. I know I have to take 24 hr of remedial training but can any one recommend a program? preferably online. Also I don't know if i meet the 2 year gap of education that will force me to take over an emt program. I'm not sure of the cut off is 2 years? or More than two years as it says on the nremt website. 
Thanks a lot! any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rin (Apr 7, 2014)

Honestly, if it's been that long and you're having that much trouble passing the NREMT, you'd be better off retaking the entire course at this time.  Do you really want a patient's life in your hands when you're hazy on the most basic concepts of care?


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 8, 2014)

Rin said:


> Honestly, if it's been that long and you're having that much trouble passing the NREMT, you'd be better off retaking the entire course at this time.  Do you really want a patient's life in your hands when you're hazy on the most basic concepts of care?



Eh...I'd challenge that. Not everyone is cut out for NREMT-style tests, I damn near needed a therapist after taking it. He could be ace-ing the course and normal tests, but the NR is designed to make you start drinking. 

OP - A quick call to the NREMT/your OEMS should clear this right up.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 8, 2014)

No, the NREMT is designed to measure your baseline competency. We are on about this every few weeks, and it's usually sparked by a comment from someone who "doesn't test well". Sorry, if you can't pass the VERY basic NREMT test after a few attempts, look for another job.


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Apr 8, 2014)

If you've not applied the knowledge in some fashion over the time that has lapsed since course completion the knowledge will no doubt be rusty.  Are you having problems with test anxiety?  It sounds as though there are more factors in play beyond the time gap.


----------



## slholli (Apr 10, 2014)

*reply*

Thanks everyone for your input. It is probably due to having some test jitters of some sort but majority no doubt from my almost 2 years of EMT b training and studying. I am going to take a refresher course next month and give it a serious try and maybe take one or two less college courses. I will go through some threads about what remedial training courses people have taken so I don't waste anyone's time. If any of you have taken a class, what would you recommend?  I live in CA La  area. 

Thank you for everyone that replied i really appreciate it.


----------



## AlexEMS (Apr 11, 2014)

I wish you luck, slholli ^_^. I'll be taking mine for the first time in a month. I hope I'm cut out for it :unsure:


----------



## Rin (Apr 13, 2014)

I might have been a little harsh before, so here's some advice for the next time you challenge the test:

If you're asked what to do for the patient in the scenario, and more than one answer seems correct, the key is to know which to do FIRST.  That means you need to be solid on your patient assessment order of operations.


----------



## CadillacTramp (Apr 14, 2014)

What Rin said. We were constantly reminded in class "Assessment assessment assessment!!" As long as you know that you've got a solid base for the NREMT


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> No, the NREMT is designed to measure your baseline competency. We are on about this every few weeks, and it's usually sparked by a comment from someone who "doesn't test well". Sorry, if you can't pass the VERY basic NREMT test after a few attempts, look for another job.




Quoted for truth.

How many times are physicians allowed to attempt their board certifications? I'd bet it's not 6 chances.


----------

